# Please Tell Me Why



## tell sackett (Nov 3, 2016)

I heard a preacher use this illustration on the radio yesterday and it blew me away. The wall at the Vietnam Memorial is 490 feet long and contains approximately 58000 names. Using this as a template, if every child aborted in this country since Roe v. Wade was given a name, and all those names were put on a wall it would be over 80 MILES long.

So tell me again why I should sing "God Bless America".

It's going to be payday some day.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 3, 2016)

I've said before there are two great stains on our country:  slavery and abortion.  Godly men and women helped end the former.  Prayerfully, we can end the latter.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 3, 2016)

tell sackett said:


> So tell me again why I should sing "God Bless America".



Because you still have hope we can get it right before payment comes due!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 3, 2016)

"Christian kids don’t want to deal with the shame a pregnancy brings. So they abort instead of tell their parents.”

 "Almost three-quarters of women obtaining abortions in 2008 reported a religious affiliation. The largest proportion were Protestant (37 percent), and most of the rest said that they were Catholic (28 percent) or that they had no religious affiliation (27 percent). One in five abortion patients identified themselves as born-again, evangelical, charismatic or fundamentalist; 75 percent of these were Protestant.”

http://www.charismanews.com/opinion/40519-why-do-so-many-churchgoers-have-abortions

How can we take away the stigma of the pregnancy so that these young Christian girls will stop getting abortions? 
The Heathens are going to receive eternal punishment anyway but somehow we must reach the young Christian girls that abortion(murder) is worse than the shame of pregnancy.


----------



## rockman7 (Nov 4, 2016)

tell sackett said:


> I heard a preacher use this illustration on the radio yesterday and it blew me away. The wall at the Vietnam Memorial is 490 feet long and contains approximately 58000 names. Using this as a template, if every child aborted in this country since Roe v. Wade was given a name, and all those names were put on a wall it would be over 80 MILES long.
> 
> So tell me again why I should sing "God Bless America".
> 
> It's going to be payday some day.





Because I call things that aren't as tho they are..... I speak to the mountain and tell it where to go ( I ain't supposed to worry if it'll listen)

Whatever judgement comes it's way ain't my department


----------



## welderguy (Nov 4, 2016)

2 Chronicles 7:14

14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

I believe this promise still stands just as sure today as it was when first given.


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 4, 2016)

welderguy said:


> 2 Chronicles 7:14
> 
> 14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> 
> I believe this promise still stands just as sure today as it was when first given.




Those people were the old covenant Jews. Today His people have no national boundaries. His people are scattered around the globe. Living under different world govts, different laws, different languages.

We as His people do not support abortion....but those wicked outside of our Kingdom do.

The Kingdom of God is greater than the USA ever has been, ever will be.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 4, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Those people were the old covenant Jews. Today His people have no national boundaries. His people are scattered around the globe. Living under different world govts, different laws, different languages.
> 
> We as His people do not support abortion....but those wicked outside of our Kingdom do.
> 
> The Kingdom of God is greater than the USA ever has been, ever will be.



This may be a shock to you but God is the sovereign King over ALL kingdoms.Spiritual as well as physical.And God's people are still called to repent,even in the new covenant.

Nebuchadnezzar learned that the hard way.
And he said "He doeth His will in the armies of heaven and the inhabitants of the earth and none can stay His hand or say 'what doest Thou'."


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 4, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> "Almost three-quarters of women obtaining abortions in 2008 reported a religious affiliation.



As our atheist friends like to point out, Hitler had a "religious affiliation".  

It don't mean nothin'.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 4, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Those people were the old covenant Jews. Today His people have no national boundaries. His people are scattered around the globe. Living under different world govts, different laws, different languages.
> 
> We as His people do not support abortion....but those wicked outside of our Kingdom do.
> 
> The Kingdom of God is greater than the USA ever has been, ever will be.



I think you may be kidding yourself if you think all God's people are against abortion.
Paul said the Corinthian saints were carnal, doing many things contrary to the Spirit, and involved in gross sin.
They certainly were not walking in the kingdom at the time the first letter was written.
Although, I think that changed by the second letter.

My point is we,as Americans, have much to repent of. Especially, we of the household of faith.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 4, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I've said before there are two great stains on our country:  slavery and abortion.  Godly men and women helped end the former.  Prayerfully, we can end the latter.



I agree.



formula1 said:


> Because you still have hope we can get it right before payment comes due!



Yes, I have hope, but as I look around, I fear the bill has come due.




welderguy said:


> 2 Chronicles 7:14
> 
> 14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> 
> I believe this promise still stands just as sure today as it was when first given.



Without "if" there will not be "then". I see precious little sign of "if".




centerpin fan said:


> As our atheist friends like to point out, Hitler had a "religious affiliation".
> 
> It don't mean nothin'.



Exactly. As Vance Havner said some time ago "Christianity in this country is a thousand miles wide and an inch deep." I would say it's shallower now.

For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Is the nation's abortion sin really  "the  sin"  of all times? For example for political operatives driving this single issue, it is not productive? Even if they don't give a hoot about what people do? Their motives being other...

And people who work in the health insurance for example or,health care worker recruiters,  and people who run clinics, pharmaceuticals etc don't have a motive behind their forceful campaigning that abortions is the greatest sin in the US?

Where are all these saints in the republic when the republic decides to do regime change war and 100 thousand civilians die, some including children? Where are all these saints when torture is ok and that we as Christians would willingly trade torture and collateral damage over abortions in our politics and then believe we could keep our land blessed? 

How does that work?


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 4, 2016)

> My point is we,as Americans, have much to repent of. Especially, we of the household of faith.



This is why your point is baseless. I have no national sin upon me. I may be an American, but I do not bear her sins. I cannot repent of nor am I expected to repent of how my nation acts...no more than a North Korean that finds Christ..or the Christians in Iraq. The Godless behavior of their nation's is not on them.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 4, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Is the nation's abortion sin really  "the  sin"  of all times? For example for political operatives driving this single issue, it is not productive? Even if they don't give a hoot about what people do? Their motives being other...
> 
> And people who work in the health insurance for example or,health care worker recruiters,  and people who run clinics, pharmaceuticals etc don't have a motive behind their forceful campaigning that abortions is the greatest sin in the US?
> 
> ...



"The sin"? No.

There are a lot of "saints" having their ears tickled. These may be willing to make that trade, but I don't know how a true follower of Christ could.

As to your last question, I ain't got a clue.



hobbs27 said:


> This is why your point is baseless. I have no national sin upon me. I may be an American, but I do not bear her sins. I cannot repent of nor am I expected to repent of how my nation acts...no more than a North Korean that finds Christ..or the Christians in Iraq. The Godless behavior of their nation's is not on them.



Daniel and Ezra might disagree.


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 4, 2016)

tell sackett said:


> Daniel and Ezra might disagree.



 Daniel and Ezra lived under the Old covenant of sin and death. When there was a national Israel with actual physical borders.

Roman's 8:2 


For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus has set you free from the law of sin and of death.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 4, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Daniel and Ezra lived under the Old covenant of sin and death. When there was a national Israel with actual physical borders.
> 
> Roman's 8:2
> 
> ...




This isn't about an individual's freedom from the law.


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 4, 2016)

tell sackett said:


> This isn't about an individual's freedom from the law.



Tell Sackett....if you have fought against abortion and other sins this nation is actively involved in, why in the world do you think God would condemn you?

 Even when He judged Israel He gave His true people ( Christians)  signs of it. He told the ones in Judea to flee to the mountain's to avoid it...

God doesn't punish the righteous individual...the righteous individual has always been the remnant He saves!


----------



## welderguy (Nov 4, 2016)

Hobbs, I agree with you on the fact we are judged individually. I think you have been misunderstanding me.

Ezekiel 18:20 says this:

"The soul that sinneth, it shall die. The son shall not bear the iniquity of the father, neither shall the father bear the iniquity of the son: the righteousness of the righteous shall be upon him, and the wickedness of the wicked shall be upon him."

Although, the consequences of individual's judgement often affect even the seemingly innocent.
We must pray for those in authority over us that we may lead quiet and peaceable lives in all Godliness and honesty.

I also believe everyone has room for repentance. Everyone.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 4, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Tell Sackett....if you have fought against abortion and other sins this nation is actively involved in, why in the world do you think God would condemn you?
> 
> *He will not condemn me. I never used that term. However, if/when (I believe when) He brings His judgment on this country, you and I, as residents, will also suffer the consequences.*
> 
> ...



Are you sure God never punishes a righteous person? Not even one who refuses to repent?

To get back to my original point, why should I ask God to bless this nation?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 4, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Is the nation's abortion sin really  "the  sin"  of all times? For example for political operatives driving this single issue, it is not productive? Even if they don't give a hoot about what people do? Their motives being other...
> 
> And people who work in the health insurance for example or,health care worker recruiters,  and people who run clinics, pharmaceuticals etc don't have a motive behind their forceful campaigning that abortions is the greatest sin in the US?
> 
> ...



I think I'm following you. Are you trying to show that Christian nations, have in the past, killed many innocent civilians and children? 
This could be as great or equal to the deaths our nation has performed in the form of abortions. Our nation is as guilty as the individuals for accepting abortion and making it legal.


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 4, 2016)

tell sackett said:


> Are you sure God never punishes a righteous person? Not even one who refuses to repent?
> 
> To get back to my original point, why should I ask God to bless this nation?



Our righteous comes from Christ. Christ forgives us...what is there to repent of if we live in Christ and Christ in us?

It seems to me that you are saying that because people around you sin...then you will be punished for their sin?

This is not Good News !

Here's the Good News...the wicked are blessed because they are near you and I!

Matthew 5:45 That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 4, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Daniel and Ezra lived under the Old covenant of sin and death. When there was a national Israel with actual physical borders.
> 
> Roman's 8:2
> 
> ...



I would think this supports Welderguy's views on Election and the Church becoming or being grafted into Israel. 
Under Election, God picks and chooses people from Korea or Iraq as you explained. 

There is no longer nations receiving God's favoritism. Actually under Election it's never been about a particular nation but always about individuals/Church/the Elect.

So which is it, individuals or nations? Has it ever been about a chosen nation or has it always been about the individuals that make up the Church/Israel?


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 4, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> > Our righteous comes from Christ. Christ forgives us...what is there to repent of if we live in Christ and Christ in us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps a little light reading in Hebrews 12?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 4, 2016)

welderguy said:


> 2 Chronicles 7:14
> 
> 14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> 
> I believe this promise still stands just as sure today as it was when first given.



Who are the "my people" in this verse? The nation of Israel, the remnant, the Church(Elected individuals), the United States? 

Perhaps it's as Hobbs suggest, just keeping Old Covenant promises in order to receive Old Covenant blessings. Maybe that national Israel thing is still in affect and we as individuals(elect) from every nation have been grafted into that chosen nation. 

Has the definition of "my people" changed from when this verse was written? From Israel to the elect remnant? From Israel to Church/Israel? From Israel to US/Israel?

Has God changed his definition of "my people?"


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 4, 2016)

Anybody...Just show me prophecy of a judgment on a nation outside of 70ad.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 4, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Who are the "my people" in this verse? The nation of Israel, the remnant, the Church(Elected individuals), the United States?
> 
> Perhaps it's as Hobbs suggest, just keeping Old Covenant promises in order to receive Old Covenant blessings. Maybe that national Israel thing is still in affect and we as individuals(elect) from every nation have been grafted into that chosen nation.
> 
> ...



God's definition of "my people" has never changed.
Notice He says He will forgive their sins in this verse. (2 Chron. 7:14)
There is only one possible way to be forgiven. Through the blood of Jesus.

God's people are those whom Jesus died for.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 4, 2016)

welderguy said:


> God's definition of "my people" has never changed.
> Notice He says He will forgive their sins in this verse. (2 Chron. 7:14)
> There is only one possible way to be forgiven. Through the blood of Jesus.
> 
> God's people are those whom Jesus died for.



I apologize, I thought in post 6, you were using 2 Chron. 7:14 to mean America, as a nation, must repent.

Would you say forgiveness of sin from God has always been based on election of individuals by God and has never been or had anything to do with nations?

It's really confusing to me and we've had countless discussions concerning God's chosen as being a nation vs individuals. 
For some it changed from nations to individuals. For others it has always been about individuals. 
I admit it is a struggle for me personally to decipher this difference.
For me personally, I see it as once about a covenant between God and a nation(Israel) that changed to a covenant of grace between God and individuals from any nation(Church grafted into national Israel to become spiritual Israel.)

Either way, It's hard to see 2 Chron 7:14 pertaining to America as a nation. I thought that is why you posted it and again I apologize for thinking that is why you did.

It's good to see that it is either about an old covenant nation's  ability to receive blessings based on keeping promises or that it has always been about the Church of individuals.(the Elect)

The concept that it's always been about the Church of individuals and not national Israel is a relatively new concept for me. But hey, I'm learning.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 5, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I apologize, I thought in post 6, you were using 2 Chron. 7:14 to mean America, as a nation, must repent.
> 
> Would you say forgiveness of sin from God has always been based on election of individuals by God and has never been or had anything to do with nations?
> 
> ...



Art, no apology needed.
It's very easy to confuse the type and shadow with the real thing. In the Old testament, the nation of Israel was the type(picture) of the elect. But, if all one ever studied was the type, they would have an incomplete concept of the real thing. We now know,from the new testament, who the true "Israel" is. It is those who were chosen before the foundation of the world,out of every kindred, tongue, and nation.

We know that not all who were of the nation of Israel were God's elect because in John,Jesus tells some of the Pharisees they were not of His sheep.

On the other hand,we also learn that there were some,NOT of the nation of Israel, who WERE God's elect.
Rahab the harlot was from Jericho, and Ruth was from Moab.

So, this supports what Paul said "They are not all Israel who are of Israel."

It's always been about a chosen,elected people through grace from the very beginning. It just was not fully revealed until later.

 That's why, knowing what we know now,we can still say 2 Chron.7:14 has meaning for God's people. Actually, a MUCH deeper meaning now than then, because we know where the forgiveness comes from. Not from animal sacrifices but through the perfect sacrifice of Jesus.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 5, 2016)

Anybody besides me remember what the OP was about?


----------



## welderguy (Nov 5, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Anybody besides me remember what the OP was about?



Uuuuuh?...was it about our country?...or maybe abortion?...

Oh now I remember...it was about singing a song?...or maybe all three?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 5, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Anybody besides me remember what the OP was about?



God punishing the United States as a nation for turning there back on him. Abortion is mentioned as the main atrocity.

It was also brought up that war and slavery were previous atrocities of equal evilness that may or may not bring judgement to the US as a nation. 

National judgement on Christian nations?


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 5, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I've said before there are two great stains on our country:  slavery and abortion.  Godly men and women helped end the former.  Prayerfully, we can end the latter.



Add torture. Since torture has been nationally approved so it seems, because no prosecution have been entered in as far as I can tell  and it is seriously in the  platformed of one candidate as a definitely to do. Add torture. 

The New Middle Ages nous voila! The stain of torture is hard to hide and it will be worn on the patriotism of generations...  I think you should add institutionalized torture as a stain.

In christian history it will probably be the election of torture vs. abortion.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 5, 2016)

I do not agree that abortion should be a choice.  God said 'thou shalt not kill'.  If a heart that stops means death, then a beating heart has life.  God also said to abide by the law of the land....and unfortunately abortion is legal.  I am not the one to judge a person who has an abortion, that is God's place.  I do not believe that I personally will be judged for another's sin.  If my country goes down, I'm not going with it...I belong to Jesus.  Does abortion mean the person is lost forever, of course not....Jesus forgives all sins if we ask.  We need to pray for the people who do not have wisdom enough to stay out of making that choice....as well as all the choices we are able to make...discipleship is our job.  JMHO


----------



## Israel (Nov 7, 2016)

I remember 'bout 30 years ago telling a man, a "christian" man, while sitting in a home near Brisbane, that though once I may have considered myself American, that thing was past, I was now simply a christian residing in America.
He said completely staight faced..."Well, that's a little easier for you, because you are not Australian".


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 7, 2016)

mtnwoman said:


> I do not agree that abortion should be a choice.  God said 'thou shalt not kill'.  If a heart that stops means death, then a beating heart has life.  God also said to abide by the law of the land....and unfortunately abortion is legal.  I am not the one to judge a person who has an abortion, that is God's place.  I do not believe that I personally will be judged for another's sin.  If my country goes down, I'm not going with it...I belong to Jesus.  Does abortion mean the person is lost forever, of course not....Jesus forgives all sins if we ask.  We need to pray for the people who do not have wisdom enough to stay out of making that choice....as well as all the choices we are able to make...discipleship is our job.  JMHO





This was written at a time Nero was ruling. One of the most ruthless leaders ever known.

2 Peter 13:Submit yourselves for the Lord’s sake to every human institution, whether to a king as the one in authority, 14 or to governors as sent by him for the punishment of evildoers and the praise of those who do right. 15 For such is the will of God that by doing right you may silence the ignorance of foolish men. 16 Act as free men, and [r]do not use your freedom as a covering for evil, but use it as bondslaves of God. 17 Honor all people, love the brotherhood, fear God, honor the king

Christ is bigger than any world leader. Christianity is forever..The USA? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 7, 2016)

Hobbs, what would you say is the meaning and relevance for us found in this verse. Ive always scratched my head over this and curious if you have any light on it.

1 Timothy 2:15

15 Notwithstanding she shall be saved in childbearing, if they continue in faith and charity and holiness with sobriety.


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 7, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Hobbs, what would you say is the meaning and relevance for us found in this verse. Ive always scratched my head over this and curious if you have any light on it.
> 
> 1 Timothy 2:15
> 
> 15 Notwithstanding she shall be saved in childbearing, if they continue in faith and charity and holiness with sobriety.



probably have no light on this. I have batted it around with friends in the past. The best I understand of its meaning is like this...Faith is what our Salvation always comes down to, so women as men had to " continue in faith" to be saved...but Paul had just said women were " saved in childbirth". 

I think this goes back to Genesis 3:15 And I will put enmity Between you and the woman, And between your seed and her seed; He shall bruise you on the head, And you shall bruise him on the heel."

Women still had to have faith as men.. But through women's childbirth came to all a Savior!
 Notice he came to us by her * seed*.. You should study that if you don't already understand the complexity of it.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 7, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> probably have no light on this. I have batted it around with friends in the past. The best I understand of its meaning is like this...Faith is what our Salvation always comes down to, so women as men had to " continue in faith" to be saved...but Paul had just said women were " saved in childbirth".
> 
> I think this goes back to Genesis 3:15 And I will put enmity Between you and the woman, And between your seed and her seed; He shall bruise you on the head, And you shall bruise him on the heel."
> 
> ...



Thanks.
I agree with you that, because of the reference to Eve, it must be relative to Jesus being born of a woman.

Hope I didn't hijack the thread. I just had abortion on my mind and this "child bearing" verse popped into my head.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Israel said:


> I remember 'bout 30 years ago telling a man, a "christian" man, while sitting in a home near Brisbane, that though once I may have considered myself American, that thing was past, I was now simply a christian residing in America.
> He said completely staight faced..."Well, that's a little easier for you, because you are not Australian".


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 7, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> probably have no light on this. I have batted it around with friends in the past. The best I understand of its meaning is like this...Faith is what our Salvation always comes down to, so women as men had to " continue in faith" to be saved...but Paul had just said women were " saved in childbirth".
> 
> I think this goes back to Genesis 3:15 And I will put enmity Between you and the woman, And between your seed and her seed; He shall bruise you on the head, And you shall bruise him on the heel."
> 
> ...




Gout is demonic!


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 7, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> This was written at a time Nero was ruling. One of the most ruthless leaders ever known.
> 
> 2 Peter 13:Submit yourselves for the Lord’s sake to every human institution, whether to a king as the one in authority, 14 or to governors as sent by him for the punishment of evildoers and the praise of those who do right. 15 For such is the will of God that by doing right you may silence the ignorance of foolish men. 16 Act as free men, and [r]do not use your freedom as a covering for evil, but use it as bondslaves of God. 17 Honor all people, love the brotherhood, fear God, honor the king
> 
> Christ is bigger than any world leader. Christianity is forever..The USA? Maybe, maybe not.




Yep and yet in Congress we'll have to trust...


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 7, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Gout is demonic!



Allopurinol will cast that demon out.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 7, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Gout is demonic!



I've heard it said that gout is a rich man's disease.

...and you know what the word says about rich men in the kingdom.

Seriously though, hope you feel better soon Gordo.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 8, 2016)

tell sackett said:


> I heard a preacher use this illustration on the radio yesterday and it blew me away. The wall at the Vietnam Memorial is 490 feet long and contains approximately 58000 names. Using this as a template, if every child aborted in this country since Roe v. Wade was given a name, and all those names were put on a wall it would be over 80 MILES long.
> 
> So tell me again why I should sing "God Bless America".
> 
> It's going to be payday some day.



Tell Sacket, after much meditation on your question, I believe our attitude and prayer should be the same one Jesus had when He prayed this:

John 17:15

15 I pray not that thou shouldest take them out of the world, but that thou shouldest keep them from the evil.


I think all too often we forget that, even though we are in the world, we are not of this world. Our citizenship is in heaven.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 8, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Allopurinol will cast that demon out.




I've got some. By the way, I studying "How to survive a nuclear attact" on Utube today just in case. Peace bros.


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 8, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> I've got some. By the way, I studying "How to survive a nuclear attact" on Utube today just in case. Peace bros.



you may want to study, "How to survive a mass immigration of Americans" Lol


----------



## Israel (Nov 8, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> you may want to study, "How to survive a mass immigration of Americans" Lol



LOL...Gordo...

http://heatst.com/politics/canadas-immigration-site-crashes-as-liberals-panic/


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 9, 2016)

Israel said:


> LOL...Gordo...
> 
> http://heatst.com/politics/canadas-immigration-site-crashes-as-liberals-panic/



Yuge! Yuge!


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 9, 2016)

lookout!!


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 9, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> lookout!!



Imagine if that mule was to lick it's ribs while lone ranger was in the sadle! Ouch.

I think it takes 6 yrs to become a Cdn citizen... enough time for people to vote twice. LOL...

When I think that it was God's design to give  us a new first lady... from Slovinia! my soul reels...


----------



## Israel (Nov 10, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> Imagine if that mule was to lick it's ribs while lone ranger was in the sadle! Ouch.
> 
> I think it takes 6 yrs to become a Cdn citizen... enough time for people to vote twice. LOL...
> 
> When I think that it was God's design to give  us a new first lady... from Slovinia! my soul reels...


LOL...we are all immigrants, and according to the world...some most certainly criminal aliens.


----------



## Rich M (Nov 29, 2016)

tell sackett said:


> To get back to my original point, why should I ask God to bless this nation?



Judge much?

Love? Mercy? Compassion?  Grow some!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 1, 2016)

*re:*



tell sackett said:


> To get back to my original point, why should I ask God to bless this nation?



For the benefit of the saints who still live within her that the Gospel may still go forth from this nation.

Or, until God judges her, of which you and I have no knowledge of His timing!


----------



## hummerpoo (Dec 1, 2016)

formula1 said:


> For the benefit of the saints who still live within her that the Gospel may still go forth from this nation.
> 
> Or, until God judges her, of which you and I have no knowledge of His timing!



X2

To the glory of His name.


----------



## Israel (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't know if I have ever done anything other than from convenience.
I am a dog who who has simply moved from finding the sun too hot in one place, looking for some shade. What then has the dog merited in any praise?
Why ask to "bless anyone"? 
Because they have deserved it?
They have shown themselves worthy of "blessing"?
If I would avoid the heat, it might well be "to my convenience" to learn why and how the provider of shade tells me how to stay there.
I can't take the heat.
That's about all I know.


----------

